# Epidural Steriod Injection-lumbar or thoracic?



## lkeithcpc (Jun 3, 2010)

Our physician performed a T12-L1 Transflaval Epidural Steriod Injection. Is this considered to be a lumbar epidural (62311) or a thoracic epidural (62311) ?


----------



## rkmcoder (Jun 3, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

Good question.  We did not have good solid information to make an informed choice about T12-L1 procedures until this year. Please look in your CPT book at the bullets before new codes 64490-64493:

">(For injection of the T12-L1 joint, or nerves innervating that joint, use 64493)<"

[64493 is a Lumbar/Sacral procedure]

Even though this is specific to Facet Joint injections, I believe that we can use this information for all T12-L1 procedures, and code them as Lumbar.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

